# Arugula?



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi all,

Last time my parents visited, my mom brought up tons of fresh fruit and veggies for the boys, including some parsley and arugula. I know that parsley's actually very good for rats (especially older boys) but I can't seem to find anything on arugula, positive or negative. Do any of you know whether it's safe or not?


----------

